# No luck finding a match for lid I think it's for a jar



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

It seems to be made in two stages. 
Patd. October 24 1905 .
Reads " warm cap slightly to seal or unseal "


----------



## nydigger (Dec 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> It seems to be made in two stages.
> Patd. October 24 1905 .
> Reads " warm cap slightly to seal or unseal "


That is a manganese glow, leave it in the sun and it will start to turn purple

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 10, 2021)

This thread has more info on it: https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/what-do-these-lids-go-to.110855/page-2
It should go to Red Book 2315 or 2796.  Apparently it's an unmarked jar which is very hard to find, so if you just dug it I'd suggest going back to where you found it and seeing if you can find any jars that fit.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This thread has more info on it: https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/what-do-these-lids-go-to.110855/page-2
> It should go to Red Book 2315 or 2796.  Apparently it's an unmarked jar which is very hard to find, so if you just dug it I'd suggest going back to where you found it and seeing if you can find any jars that fit.


Thank you, you are good. 
I only dig in one place 
but its fairly big. I probably dug it up already and left it since it's conceterd a slick.


----------

